# What are you giving out to TOTers this year? (2011)



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Me: Dracula fangs, stick-on fake mustaches, those frozen ice pops (Otter Pops) that I got on clearance. Last year, I discovered I have to freeze them before I give them out, or no one knows what they are when liquid. 

How 'bout you?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Body parts candy, spider rings & bat rings, box o' stickers, Halloween pencils & erasers...and whatever other assorted candy the wife buys to replace the one's that the kid's and I already wiped out. :redfaceton:


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Assorted Chocolate bars


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm gonna buy a lot of Hershey's and allow kids to trade me candy! That way at the end of the night I will have a potpurri of candy!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

In addition to candy, I'm giving out these:


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Made the jump from Twizzlers to bit-size candy bars this year. May not seem like a big deal but is adds up as we expect over 1,500 TOTs. Also the usual assortment of spider and skull rings.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Huge bag of assorted candy bars from Costco. We don't get that many TOTs yet. Although I plan to advertise more this year.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Snickers. And I have been buying any type of "penny" toys I could find on sale all year. So I really have no idea what I have collected. Probably everything from duckbill whistles, to bubbles, to stuffed animals (for those kids whose parents insist an 8 mo old baby needs candy).


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Cyanide capsules, poison nightshade drinks, bleached lollipops, and live black widows. 








Just kidding, Heaths, Resses, Hershey's, and microwave popcorn bags. And hopefully I can get my hands on those caramel apple lollipops and candycorn this year for me. :wub:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

we will probably do chips again this year since the kids like them...they can put them in their lunch bags or whatever. I also do juice boxes. I get the small bags of Goldfish for the younger kids. I also do trick or treat bags with an assortment of candies, for those that would rather have candy instead of chips. In the concession stand area of the drive in theater, I give out popcorn, hot chocolate and apple juice. Although, last year many kids wouldn't come take the popcorn because with all the creepy candy around there, I guess they it wasn't real...lol.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I will be going with full size candy bars again this year. Last year we only had 42 kids. Hopefully this year, word is getting around and we will have more. We bought boxes of candy bars at Sam's club. You get 30 for about 14 dollars, so not too bad. I think we have enough full size for 200 and several hundred fun size bars just in case.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fun sized candy bars (heavy on the chocolate versions) and glow bracelets (the "15 for $1" you get at Michaels). The glow bracelets are very popular and we use them to get a count of how many kids show up.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

A lot of great ideas in this thread!

I usually go the minibar and gummie candy route, and keep the full size bars for kids who put an extra effort in for their costume of if they are brave enough to go into the darkest part of my yard haunt...

But I think I'll steal that glow bracelet idea! (if you don't mind Roxy?)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have bags of crappy candy that I give to teenagers with no costume, or who make no effort. However, I let them "trade up" to the good stuff. If they are willing to embarrass themselves and sing and dance to "I'm a Little Teapot" or whatever song I choose, they can get the real stuff. For the younger group that have scarce or no costume, I still give them candy. I know how bad the economy is and that some parents just can't afford to do a real costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MrGrimm said:


> But I think I'll steal that glow bracelet idea! (if you don't mind Roxy?)


Steal away - Michaels stores will love you for it


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Assorted full size chocolate bars.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually do licorice, blow pops, fun-sized candy bars and the glow bracelets. For the past two years I have splurged and bought a couple of boxes for the full-sized candy bars, but with hubby being out of work and getting on the average of 250-350 TOTers, I have to keep it simple this year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a big cauldron and fill it with three or four bags of mixed candy (sweet-tarts/smarties/now'n'laters etc) and mix in three or four bags of the fun size chocolate candy bars ( all from Costco), then dole out a handfull to each kid. The cauldron full of treats looks impressive to the TOTers. I also have full size candy bars for the teenagers. I beleive that really good treats to the potential thugs lowers the chance of vandalism.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I use to always give full size candy bars, assorted kinds...but this year I am going to do treat bags for each group. Orange ribbon treat bags with a toddler cookie and tootsie pop for all the little babies I get every year, Green ribbon treat bag for the 'no costume-too old to be trick or treating in the first dang place patrons' usually carrying their Walmart grocery bags-and they will get a couple of tootsie rolls and a dum-dum sucker, Black ribbon treat bags will be for my costumed and cute trick or treaters and will have a full size candy bar and a spider ring and whatever else I can think of and lastly Purple ribbon treat bags will have the same thing the black ribbon bags have, plus extra candy and prizes for my TOT's that are the best looking, most polite and that just win my heart. I had 400 trick or treaters last year. I don't mind giving good candy to ANYONE that dresses up from 5 months to 70 years old, but it bugs me to give great candy to the un-costumed older folks that insist on coming every year with the plastic bags. I do understand some kids have parents that either can't afford or don't care enough to get them a costume, and if they are trick or treat age, I will still give them a good candy bag. I may regret it, because I am going to have A LOT of bags to make ahead, but I am going to try it this year. I may be complaining the day after.......:googly:
Oh yeah, and the glow bracelets. I added those last year and everyone seemed to like them and they are cheap to give out.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I don't mind giving good candy to ANYONE that dresses up from 5 months to 70 years old, but it bugs me to give great candy to the un-costumed older folks that insist on coming every year with the plastic bags.


I have candy corn for those not wearing costumes.:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm kind of getting nervous this year - we always give out good stuff, and based on the $10 per tiny bag of good stuff at the stores, I'm thinking that with as tight as we are this particular year, they might just have to be happy with whatever big bags Sams has this year!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I have candy corn for those not wearing costumes.:jol:


That seems odd to me, although I know many people have that same attitude. Age does not matter, they still get treats, but no costume = no candy.

For me, if you come to the door and say the magic words, you get treats, the same ones as everyone else. Costumes good, bad, or missing, does not matter at my door.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dixie- Smarties, Dum Dums and Twizzlers (sometimes) are usually cheapest. I can't afford chocolate.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

jaege said:


> That seems odd to me, although I know many people have that same attitude. Age does not matter, they still get treats, but no costume = no candy.
> 
> For me, if you come to the door and say the magic words, you get treats, the same ones as everyone else. Costumes good, bad, or missing, does not matter at my door.


That's a good idea.  I know last year I had to spontaneously take my sister out in -10*F for an hour or so. Good thing those people extended the generosity, or I'd have been angry! :devil:


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

we are giving out finger lights.I ordered 200 and I'm hoping that will be enough. I might pick up some vampire teeth and pencils just in case. We plan on suggesting donations for JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation)--- so candy treats are a no-go.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Halloween City has this huge box of Disney Halloween stickers, tattoos, and pencils for $5.00. We picked up several of those. We always hand out the glow bracelets, vampire teeth, spider rings, and whatever other trinkets we find a good deal on. Last year we did silly bands, since they were so popular around here. Everyone gets a trinket and some candy. I give equal treats to everyone because, frankly, the un-costumed teenagers- scare the hell out of me. Teenagers seem to like vampire teeth and Laffy Taffy best...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Terror...


Oh, I'll probably just do up a cheep goodie bag assortment (cheep candy, trinkets, etc...) like last year. I always have a stash of better candy to hand out to the kids who have original & homemade costumes that I also hand out along side the goodie bags.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh man! The manufacturer discontinued the huge box of gummy earthworms...now they only sell them in 31 count bags. Oh poo.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

jaege said:


> That seems odd to me, although I know many people have that same attitude. Age does not matter, they still get treats, but no costume = no candy.
> 
> For me, if you come to the door and say the magic words, you get treats, the same ones as everyone else. Costumes good, bad, or missing, does not matter at my door.


To me, candy corn is a penalty. I think its awful. When I was a kid I hated getting candy corn in my loot sack...

So as it is, we don't get too many TOTs... and usually its the older teens that don't bother to dress up... The bottom line is its Trick or Treat... and with all the work I put into the yard haunt, I don't really want some teenager playing his/her *trick* just because I didn't supply them with a *treat*

So everybody gets something. Got a costume, get a chocolate bar. No costume? Have some candy corn. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure yet about that. but now that i think of it, I'll be going to sams for the candy and go shopping at the dollar store/target for the little trinkets. and i may give juice boxes for the little tots. 

I'll have to see what happens as far as glow bracelets go.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

In that past I've given out an assortment of candy with glow-bracelets. This year I'm giving out mini-chocolate bars and I also have about 400 packs of temporary Halloween tattoos to give out as well. Each kid will get one set of tattoos so I should be able to use those that are left to get an idea of how many kids I had.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I decided since I'm going with the sugar skulls idea, I could go ahead an use colored Easter eggs filled with a snickers, tootsie rolls and starburst. I also found maracas on clearance at OTC for just .13 each. They light up so the kids should like them. I try to stay at about .50 per child since I get about 600 tots each year. That ends up being $300 just for the treats.










After my son saw the maracas he said "Could you be any more racist? Why not just pass out tacos?" I was trying for Day of the Dead theme. Did I go to far with the ethnicity? I don't mean to offend anyone. About 80% of my tots are hispanic.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

3x 12lb bags from Costco, 2x bags of fun size candy bars and 2x Boxes of full size bars for the kids I know. Hopefully enough. 

As far as the TOT's with no costume, I give them candy and a hard time. They get water in the air cannon and verbal abuse.

RandalB


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> After my son saw the maracas he said "Could you be any more racist? Why not just pass out tacos?" I was trying for Day of the Dead theme. Did I go to far with the ethnicity? I don't mean to offend anyone. About 80% of my tots are hispanic.


Not at all. Anything that makes noise will be a hit with kids, so don't worry about it.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

We did a mix of small bags of Halloween pretzels and the normal old mini bars (usually chocolate) last year. The pretzels were gone by almost 8 PM - with the first TOTers arriving at 7!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I do a community thing at my moms house, where we all haunt. She always buys 3 big boxes from sams club of potato chips and doritos. I buy alot of bags of the little candy bars, snickers,milky way, baby ruth, butter finger, kit kat. The my brother and sister both buy and bring candy as well. Every year we buy more and every year we run out. Halloween is huge on my street (Thank God).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooo..Walgreen's mispriced their candy corn..55 indiv bags for for $4.99...were supposed to be $8.49! Scareme, I love the colroed sugar skull eggs more than the 1st idea! And no- it's not racist to give out maracas. Everyone like maracas!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We give out fun sized candy bars. With 600+ TOTs we try to keep it simple and affordable. We dump them all into a large plastic cauldron so they can at least pick what kind they want. My experience is that the kids are so into the haunt that they really don't pay much attention to the treat.
I gotta start buying candy this weekend.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

If I get even one TOT, they can have the cat if they want him. I normally buy a few full sized candy bars just in case- I want to lure them back!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> Body parts candy, spider rings & bat rings, box o' stickers, Halloween pencils & erasers...and whatever other assorted candy the wife buys to replace the one's that the kid's and I already wiped out. :redfaceton:


Funny how that candy evaporates isn't it....

Spider rings, Bags o' candy and probably 2 foot long pixie sticks for the kids that really have a hard time. I imagine that's like 1/2 a pound of sugar in those.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

scareme said:


> I decided since I'm going with the sugar skulls idea, I could go ahead an use colored Easter eggs filled with a snickers, tootsie rolls and starburst. I also found maracas on clearance at OTC for just .13 each. They light up so the kids should like them. I try to stay at about .50 per child since I get about 600 tots each year. That ends up being $300 just for the treats.
> 
> After my son saw the maracas he said "Could you be any more racist? Why not just pass out tacos?" I was trying for Day of the Dead theme. Did I go to far with the ethnicity? I don't mean to offend anyone. About 80% of my tots are hispanic.


Stealing the egg idea, thanks! Wish I'd seen this last Saturday as a yardsale had many dozen plastic eggs for next to nothing. Don't worry about the maracas. They're great!


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My personal fav is vampire wax teeth by wonka co. And Snickers! That's what i will be handing out.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

We are giving out full size candy bars. At the moment we have about 210 bought...but I think we should get more!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Assorted fun size candy bars, tootsie pops, etc. I always throw a spider, skull or bat ring in for good measure. I want them to find a little something in the bottom of their bag.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's some good ideas. I guess I'm the lame house that just hands out fun size candy. Fun size candy that I like of course.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> That's some good ideas. I guess I'm the lame house that just hands out fun size candy. Fun size candy that I like of course.


At least it not pennies, rocks, or advice. :googly:


----------

